# New Viva Glam spokespeople for 2012



## Mac-Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah. Great choice. Maybe we get a "manstick" this time?


----------



## xasperadastra (Jul 25, 2011)

ahah I didn't notice ricky martin with lipsticks.... oh well!!! where can we find info?^^


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

xasperadastra said:


> ahah I didn't notice *ricky martin with lipsticks*.... oh well!!! where* can we find info?*^^


	I might just be a nude lustre finish. Who knows... I'm sure that the Nicki version will be more bright and colorful than it's male counterpart.

  	They are just shooting in Miami. You'll have to wait until you get to see promo pics


----------



## paparazziboy (Jul 25, 2011)

i cant wait!!!i just read this on the MAC facebook page!! i would assume the nicki color will be a bright pink color similar to pink friday and girl about town. i know it i will sell like crazy we still get people asking for PINK FRIDAY Ricky's color will most likely be a nude tone with a luster finish. or they could just create one color and call it viva glam 7 who knows 

  	btw i would love it if you all liked my fan page on face book it takes 2 seconds please and thank you 
www.facebook.com/EloyGuerraMua


----------



## Janice (Jul 25, 2011)

MAC Cosmetics offically announced the next Viva Glam spokespeople today.* Nicki Minage* and *Ricki Martin* will be representing the foundation for 2012. The duo are on set in Miami today for the campaign's photo shoot with photographer David La Chappelle. The campaign will launch in February 2012. The hugely successful fund has raised $224 million to date.


----------



## xasperadastra (Jul 25, 2011)

paparazziboy said:


> i cant wait!!!i just read this on the MAC facebook page!! i would assume the nicki color will be a bright pink color similar to pink friday and girl about town. i know it i will sell like crazy we still get people asking for PINK FRIDAY Ricky's color will most likely be a nude tone with a luster finish. or they could just create one color and call it viva glam 7 who knows
> 
> btw i would love it if you all liked my fan page on face book it takes 2 seconds please and thank you
> www.facebook.com/EloyGuerraMua


	that's exactly what I though... a pink and a nude ^^

  	anyway on Temptalia there is one more info... the photographer is DAVID LACHAPELLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the promo picture will be stunning


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Can't wait to see what comes of this.


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Didn't see Ricky Martin coming, but I'm happy about both! Sounds good to me.


----------



## sinergy (Jul 25, 2011)

im happy with nicki minaj, and i thought the same, that it would be either the Pink Friday lipstick, or something very similar since that went so well. For Ricky we will just have to see..I think a pretty warm nude would be nice though..something neutral that anyone can wear..i cant wait for promo pics!!!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm excited! Can't wait to see the actual colors for the lipsticks.


----------



## InfiniteSarah (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh wow! This will definitely be an interesting surprise as far as the colors go!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm glad there's a guy. I guess I'm in the minority here but I'm not a Ricky Martin fan. I find him extremely annoying. Prince would've been cool or another interesting guy. 

  	However I love the Viva Glam campaign and will support the cause as I do our local Aids walk.

  	I was just hoping for someone more exciting. Nicki at least is trendy and edgy. I don't see that in Ricky. I find him boring.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

It was too funny when he eventually came out - light years later. Yeah, nobody would have guessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I still think he is a good fit due to his engagement in a variety of public service activities.


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 25, 2011)

ricky is hot! and so is nicki! i hope they do two very different and separate lipsticks (as in color types and finish).

  	This is cool. Glitter and Ice + viva glam.... maybe sooner than later my future boyfriend will wear concealer hahah i'd love that. damn those undereye cirles dont discriminate sexes....


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 25, 2011)

love that its nicki minaj!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 25, 2011)

That is awesome that Ricky Martin and Nicki Minaj are doing the Viva Glam Campaign!! I do look forward for more info!


----------



## sss215 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay for Ricky and Nicki!   I am very happy about this.  Even if the colors are okay, I think this campaign will promote some HIV/AIDS awareness for the communities both Nicki and Ricky represent. When I mean awareness, I mean I hope they let people know exactly how Viva Glam supports those in need.   Glad Nicki is doing something else with the brand, Pink Friday was a huge hit.  And Ricky, glad they could use him for something! He's going to look HOT in the promo pics. He's always been a nice looking man.  Well done MAC!  

  	Side note. I am loving that MAC is going to be using more men in their campaigns.  My local counter has a really cute guy working there. Face beat (in a male sort of way) with a Beiber cut, and I think he is ADORABLE.  They are truly a brand for everyone, even thought they get on my nerves with the LE items, but that's a post for another thread...

  	I hope we see something that is not pink.  that color is so 2009!  I would love to see something that is totally different from the other Viva Glam colors.  They may even surprise us and do a Viva Glam shadow or eyeliner.  Maybe change it up a bit...  I'm excited


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jul 25, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *sss215* 


 	 		I hope we see something that is not pink.  that color is so 2009!  I would love to see something that is totally different from the other Viva Glam colors.  They may even surprise us and do a Viva Glam shadow or eyeliner.  Maybe change it up a bit...  I'm excited 

  	I vote for eyeliner and shadow this year!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

Yup, it would be a nice change, but I doubt that they will distance themselves from l/s. I just hope they don't repromote the pink friday l/s.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 25, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Yup, it would be a nice change, but I doubt that they will distance themselves from l/s. I just hope they don't repromote the pink friday l/s.


	i'm not much of a fan of either artist, but i think they're good choices for spokesmodels...and they kind of balance each other out.


----------



## pemily (Jul 25, 2011)

ive got to say I am a little disappointed, Although Ricky Martin is fantastic... hes not exactly at the "peak" of his career and Nicki Minaj was previously used for something... I am ALL for a male its something different..

  	I think that Ricky's will be a BRIGHT red..... hoping Nicki's is not Pink Friday as i already have that and I want to support the cause!!! (dont think it will be anyway as that is called Pink Friday and it  needs to be Viva Glam Nicki right?!?!?)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

As long as they don't put Ricky in drag, I'm o.k. with it. A manstick would be nice though.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 25, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Mac-Guy* 

 		 			It was too funny when he eventually *came out - light years later. Yeah, nobody would have guessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



**



*I still think he is a good fit due to his engagement in a variety of public service activities.




	Don't mean to sound so contrary, but if by that you mean way back people _did not _believe he was gay?  I would have to disagree. I think it was pretty clear from the get go when "Livin' La Vida Loca" hit big.

  	I am glad that they are having a gay man and we've not had a man for quite a few years. I think having a male will add to the appeal and perhaps bring in some interest of new people to the cause which is what this is all about. Also artistically having a male and female they should be able to get really creative and have some great promo pics and ad campaign.

  	I stopped by one of the counters today to get a backup of Clarity and the ma's were very disappointed that they chose him even the male ma's. They also thought MAC could have chosen someone more relevant. He would've been a good pick 10-12 years ago though.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 25, 2011)

Quote:


Mac-Guy said:


> *As long as they don't put Ricky in drag*, I'm o.k. with it. A manstick would be nice though.


 
	Oh geez, talk about disaster. That space is only for Rupaul  She/He is amazing, love to see him again. But of course always good to have new faces.


----------



## paparazziboy (Jul 25, 2011)

it fits the MAC mantra all ages,all races, all sexes. i love that they picked them


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 25, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> *Don't mean to sound so contrary, but if by that you mean way back people did not believe he was gay?  I would have to disagree. I think it was pretty clear from the get go when "Livin' La Vida Loca" hit big.*
> I am glad that they are having a gay man and we've not had a man for quite a few years. I think having a male will add to the appeal and perhaps bring in some interest of new people to the cause which is what this is all about. Also artistically having a male and female they should be able to get really creative and have some great promo pics and ad campaign.
> 
> I stopped by one of the counters today to get a backup of Clarity and the ma's were very disappointed that they chose him even the male ma's. They also thought MAC could have chosen someone more relevant. He would've been a good pick 10-12 years ago though.


  	hahha. i think he was being sarcastic dear, so yup!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 25, 2011)

^^^Yes, after I re-read that it hit me that he was being sarcastic and I thought ok that's gonna look stupid. My brain is on overload trying to pack. But yeh, what a shock.

  	I think you're right about Nicki's being a bright blue pink but maybe they'll change it up.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ^^^Yes, after I re-read that it hit me that *he was being sarcastic* and I thought ok that's gonna look stupid. My brain is on overload trying to pack. But yeh, what a shock.
> 
> I think you're right about Nicki's being a bright blue pink but maybe they'll change it up.


	Heheh, yes, that was sarcasm.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I stopped by one of the counters today to get a backup of Clarity and the ma's were very disappointed that they chose him even the male ma's. *They also thought MAC could have chosen someone more relevant. *He would've been a good pick 10-12 years ago though.


	Yeah, that's my feeling as well.
  	As I said in the early rumours thread, nude and light, bright pink? Boooooooring!


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I'm all pinked and neutraled out; maybe there will be some color variety with this latest campaign. I'm curious as to what the promo images will look like more than anything else.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love that MAC is using someone from the past to promote Viva Glam.  In the same vein as using Cyndi Lauper I feel.  Someone from the past, someone from the present. 

  	I digress but I miss MAC's celebrity collections. We are so long over due for an Icon collection.  Liza, Diana Ross, Raquel and Catherine Denuve had some bomb collections.  Mac fell off that.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't wait to see the images that come from this, but I image I will have no interest in the shades that are created. Pink Friday was horrible, in my opinion. I don't expect Nicki to surprise us, so yeah. Ricky's color will probably be a nude like others have said and I have plenty of those. I'll sit this one out, most likely.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 26, 2011)

[quote name="sss215" url="/forum/thread/176427/new-viva-glam-spokespeople-for-2012/30#post_2146738"]	I love that MAC is using someone from the past to promote Viva Glam.  In the same vein as using Cyndi Lauper I feel.  Someone from the past, someone from the present. 

	I digress but I miss MAC's celebrity collections. We are so long over due for an Icon collection.  Liza, Diana Ross, Raquel and Catherine Denuve had some bomb collections.  Mac fell off that.
[/quote]  I want a Bette Davis collection. All about the eyes. I would buy everything just because I love her.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 26, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I want a Bette Davis collection. All about the eyes. I would buy everything just because I love her.


	I would love that.  Elizabeth Taylor and Lena Horne would suite me just fine too.


  	If they put that same ugly Pink Friday lipstick out for Viva Glam I am going to be disappointed.  They owe Viva Glam something better than that.  I can't see MAC not creating something new for Viva Glam like they always have. Maybe they are glasses this time around, like Fergie's


----------



## sinergy (Jul 26, 2011)

i was wondering about the pink friday/nicki thing also..if they did so well with gaga 1 would they put another hard to wear pink out? i didnt ever get pink friday so dont know how that looked but the gaga 1&2 are two of my fave lipsticks actually. .  .  .  .. hmmmmm i hate being so anxious about seeing something lol..


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2011)

sss215 said:


> *I love that MAC is using someone from the past to promote Viva Glam.  In the same vein as using Cyndi Lauper I feel.  Someone from the past, someone from the present.*
> 
> I digress but I miss MAC's celebrity collections. We are so long over due for an Icon collection.  Liza, Diana Ross, Raquel and Catherine Denuve had some bomb collections.  Mac fell off that.


  	i agree. i think ricky was a great choice


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Jul 27, 2011)

Kelly Osbourne might be an interesting choice for Viva Glam!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 28, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ^^^Yes, after I re-read that it hit me that he was being sarcastic and I thought ok that's gonna look stupid. My brain is on overload trying to pack. But yeh, what a shock.
> 
> *I think you're right about Nicki's being a bright blue pink but maybe they'll change it up.*


	I seriously cannot wait to see the promo pics! I'm so excited for this!! I surely hope the release something that's not completely dupey to Pink Friday as well.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 28, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> *I can't wait to see the images that come from this*, but I image I will have no interest in the shades that are created. Pink Friday was horrible, in my opinion. I don't expect Nicki to surprise us, so yeah. Ricky's color will probably be a nude like others have said and I have plenty of those. I'll sit this one out, most likely.


	I think the images will be amazing! I cannot wait to see ^_^
  	Also, A Bette Davis collection would be astounding!!! My mom would make her first Mac purchase is that ever was to release!


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 29, 2011)

i'd love that. I feel they shouldnt repeat people for viva glam. It gets annoying. Im sick of GAGA and well, nicki minaj... is cool and all and friday was not viva glam but...maybe they could chose better.



SubwayDreaming said:


> Kelly Osbourne might be an interesting choice for Viva Glam!


----------



## aradhana (Jul 30, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I love that MAC is using someone from the past to promote Viva Glam.  In the same vein as using Cyndi Lauper I feel.  Someone from the past, someone from the present.
> 
> I digress but I miss MAC's celebrity collections. We are so long over due for an Icon collection.  Liza, Diana Ross, Raquel and Catherine Denuve had some bomb collections.  Mac fell off that.


	yeah, i really enjoyed those choices of classic icon too (although i missed a lot of the collections because i wasn't as into mac at the time)....rather than whoever happens to be 'on trend' at the moment....


----------



## MACcrazy (Sep 18, 2011)

can't wait for info!


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 18, 2011)

This discussion was forgotten lol....
  	Somehow i "discovered" that nickis butt boobs are fake! :O


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 18, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> This discussion was forgotten lol....
> Somehow i "discovered" that nickis butt boobs are fake! :O



 	... and her boobies, her face, her hair... 

  	Maybe the l/s will be called Implantology


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 18, 2011)

^^haha    I love this pic of Nicki and Anna Wintor at NY Fashion Week.


http://www.sheknows.com/beauty-and-...s-anna-wintour-a-match-made-in-fashion-heaven 


  	Guess they're buddies now  Anna is not wearing her sunglasses and she's almost smiling.


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-31749_162-20106140-10391698.html


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 18, 2011)

yah mac-guy...nose job too


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 18, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ^^haha    I love this pic of Nicki and Anna Wintor at NY Fashion Week.
> 
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/beauty-and-...s-anna-wintour-a-match-made-in-fashion-heaven
> ...


	awww I love the pic CBS has of them!
  	Nicki has changed A LOT in the past couple of years...No lie, I miss the old Nicki =\
  	But I looove the "new" Nicki's  makeup ^_^


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ Nicki is such a cutie.  I don't remember the "old" Nicki, perhaps I'm too old


----------



## MACcrazy (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-viva-glam-ricky-martin-nicki-minaj-for-viva-glam#more-32266


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 17, 2011)

the comment on temptalia's page about her butt being overly "tooched" made me laugh like a fool.

  	i really need a sound effect of that word to use as my text alert.

  	i'm curious as to what this iteration of pink and nude will be.


----------



## Piarpreet (Nov 18, 2011)

saint germain comes to mind.... and creme cup?


mtrimier said:


> the comment on temptalia's page about her butt being overly "tooched" made me laugh like a fool.
> 
> i really need a sound effect of that word to use as my text alert.
> 
> i'm curious as to what this iteration of pink and nude will be.


----------



## pocketmouse (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmm, according to this site it's going to be 2 shades of pink! I'm really hoping they're more wearable on my skintone than Pink Friday.

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...paign-shot-david-lachappelle-article-1.979816


----------



## MACcrazy (Nov 23, 2011)

pocketmouse said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...paign-shot-david-lachappelle-article-1.979816


	True that and can't wait to see them!!!!


----------



## MACcrazy (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=299812750040382&set=pu.150024648352527&type=1&theater on Nicki's facebook it says that it'll be out in febuary


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 1, 2011)

VG tends to come out feb


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 7, 2011)

meh, i'm pinked out. i will still take a look at these but will probably pass.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 7, 2011)

Not too long of a wait anymore.


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 8, 2011)

viva glam sent an email about gaga 1 coming back. now we gonna have 2 similar pinks in VG.... :S not sure how i like this


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 9, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> viva glam sent an email about gaga 1 coming back. now we gonna have 2 similar pinks in VG.... :S not sure how i like this



 	It's been back for at least a week. MAC sends out the emails so late...


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 9, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> It's been back for at least a week. *MAC sends out the emails so late...*



 	ALWAYS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I used to depend on them to inform me when a new collection was released. BIG mistake.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 9, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> ALWAYS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Those emails seem to come later and later. My guess is that the logistics department which does the inventory is not in tune with the PR department which sends out the emails. Most likely, that's the issue.


----------



## MACcrazy (Dec 9, 2011)

You can see better here, but to me Ricky looks like he's wearing a nude salmon color lipstick that you don't notice at first, and I'm in love with it!


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 9, 2011)

I know. They will say merry Xmas by spring break



Mac-Guy said:


> It's been back for at least a week. MAC sends out the emails so late...


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 9, 2011)

They should hire one of us! We post when shit is up before they even having officially up... site maps, products search hahaha


Mac-Guy said:


> Those emails seem to come later and later. My guess is that the logistics department which does the inventory is not in tune with the PR department which sends out the emails. Most likely, that's the issue.


----------



## MACcrazy (Jan 8, 2012)

mac_aiken posted this in the news thread  http://beautyjunkies.inbeauty.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9500830&postcount=40566  looks like Ricky will just have a lip conditioner


----------

